# G00 National Cup  Team - Open Tryouts  - Only 3 spots avail.



## SouthBayss (Nov 4, 2017)

Announcing a special opportunity for G2000 players. CDA Slammers FC Cerritos Martinez is a SCDSL Flight 1 Champions Bracket team looking to add or club-pass a few players for National Cup 2018. We are looking to fill these spots before Thanksgiving.

Please contact April Locano at (310) 612-0525 or AMLocano@gmail.com ASAP. For all other players interested in a tryout with any of our teams, please email club@cdasoccer.org and we will be in touch!


----------



## SouthBayss (Nov 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 7, 2017)

You may be fishing in the wrong pond.....


----------



## SouthBayss (Nov 7, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> You may be fishing in the wrong pond.....


It's possible. But with so many on the DA teams roster and many that aren't getting competitive play time they may be considering jumping off that train. Especially if they are seniors in HS.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 7, 2017)

SouthBayss said:


> It's possible. But with so many on the DA teams roster and many that aren't getting competitive play time they may be considering jumping off that train. Especially if they are seniors in HS.


Didn’t know they could jump mid season....good luck!


----------

